# Anybody have a 14-inch Delta bandsaw (#28-275), or know someone that does?



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the opportunity to possibly pick-up a Delta 28-275 bandsaw (14-inch) off of Craigslist for what I feel is a pretty good price. It also includes 2-new blades, and an after market adjustable fence and resaw guide (not sure which ones). He also added a dust port and dust collection mounts.

I know this is a little older saw, but it supposedly has not been used much at all.

I am wondering what the overall consensus is regarding this bandsaw? I know I have a brand new Harbor Freight 14-inch bandsaw in the basement, but I'm having issues getting it together (long story). Maybe I can sell that to someone else that wants to take on the challenge? I only paid $150 for it, NIB, so I can probably get that back out of it. I will disclose to any interested parties what the issue is that I'm having as I'm not out to pull the wool over anyone's eyes.

I'm not sure if this is Made in the USA, or Taiwan? I also know that it's pretty robust, weighing in at around 225-pounds. That's a chunk heavier than the HF unit, probably by 50-75-pounds. That's a good thing in my opinion… less chance for vibration, etc. I have read conflicting internet info. on the motor size, either 3/4-HP, or 1-HP. Any insight here would be helpful as well.

Any thoughts or words of advice on this bandsaw? It will be coming together in a package deal with a slew of Incra router parts. If I can have a bandsaw that actually works, that'll help with a few projects coming up. Not to mention the fact that it'd free up time to work on planning and building a router table for the Incra stuff.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry I don't have one.
But I would suggest you put the brand and model in your title for more help.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I put it in the tag/keywords area, but forgot to put it in the title!

Suggestion noted and omission corrected.


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Jonathon
I am partial to the older wood working machines, so you are getting a prejudice opinion from me. I have heard enough good about these old 14's to be convinced they are great band saws. The only drawback I can think of is a small resaw capacity. ( around 6 inches I think). If the bearings have never been changed, it is probably time (motor too) but that isn't all that difficult. owwm.com and owwm.org is flooded with info on these old band saws. I am a bottom feeder, an would much rather buy an old solid built machine, rebuild it, and have a good quality tool that will outlast modern aluminum, sheet metal, an plastic overpriced crap. Not o mention stay adjusted once you get it dialed in. I do know these band saws don't have any proprietary bearings, or bushings, an parts are redily available.
Good Luck
Randy

0


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

If it is up and running, try it and see what you think. I bought one of the made in China ones a year or two ago, and it did great work as a paint shaker, no so good as a bandsaw. From what I have read a lot of the issues were in quality control, so some worked much better than others. If it is old american, at most it should need some new bearings, and maybe a tension spring. More hp is better if you are doing resawing, though good blades are even more important.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I have an old Delta 14". Had it for years. Can still get parts, works great. Good for most work. 
Thing about a band saw, get it adjusted right, good hardware on all parts, sharp blade, there you go….......


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I do not own one, but have used them a lot. A great saw. My reason for not personally owning one of these saws is that it isn't old enough. As long as the saw you are looking at is complete and nothing is broken, you will not be disappointed as long as it isn't over priced.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

One more vote for "great saw"


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I have one, upgrade it with 6"risers blocks, new guides and cooling blocks and offcourse a good blade.
Spend the time to get it adjusted properly.
I mainly use it for resawing and have no problems.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Sounds like a good buy if you can check it out in person. Look at getting the carter upper and lower bearing set to go along with the riser. More money but way better than cooing blocks.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

I've had one for many years, use it regularly. Quite happy with it. I'd say keep it and sell the Harbor Freight.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have 2 older Rockwell Delta 14" bandsaws and am very happy with them. They are well built and are easy to maintain and use. Make sure you upgrade to the correct urethane tires and stiffer spring. I agree with the Carter guides.

BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianP (Oct 22, 2010)

I have one and my only complaint has been the resaw capacity. Had I been more experienced when I bought it, I would have spent less money on my table saw and put more money into a larger capacity band saw. Other than that, I would recommend it.


----------



## JSP24 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the 28-280 closed base w 1HP motor. Very good unit, had it 10 years-well built.

Only regret was not getting a much bigger Laguna


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I recommend having 2 bandsaws. One 14" or so for smaller cutting operations and a larger one for re-sawing and other larger types of cuts. I have 3 saws. Both of the 14" ones do not have the height extensions.


----------



## polyhedron (Aug 11, 2010)

Check the tilt trunion on the saw under the table. That has been a problem with than bandsaw. If it's not cracked by now, it's probably out of a good batch.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the information, tips and pointers regarding my question. I will hopefully be going to look at and possibly purchase this saw sometime later this week.

You have given me a good list of questions to ask the owner, as well as things to look at and things to look for when I check the saw out in-person.

Any other feedback and information is always welcome.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe thats the number of the one I have.. Open stand, 3/4hp, round guide post, grey(like snow gray maybe)...

STAY CLEAR…

I had a piece break on it. Its the tilt mechanism for the wheels. It developed a stress fracture, and shortly thereafter, broke off… Had the wheels been in motion, I might have been a few feet sub-terrainain…

I called them… no response. I emailed them: Response. Someone came out and "fixed it"... It worked for all of one day, before it did it again… Now they wont return my emails, and I think I will be having a long "ear-chewing" session with a Rep tommorrow.. since I am off… Out of 3months, the saw has worked for all of 1 day….

Bottom line, these idiotas don't stand by their product… The older ones might be fine, but the newer ones are made out of scrap metal…. If you do get one, plan on ordering an improved piece from Iturra(no affiliation…) because yours will break… and its a pain in the neck to have your major machine go down on you…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jonathan, I have a 12" Delta made in Taiwan which I have been using for the last 15 years. It has been a great machine. I think Delta in general makes very good, reliable tools. This doesn't mean they will always be the best in their class, but they will serve you well. I Also have a Delta scrollsaw which I replaced with my Excalibur, but has nevertheless been a great saw and I have a Delta combination belt/disk sander which still performs perfectly. I've had all these Delta tools for many years now, and they are still going strong with no problems at all.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I actually have a pre-delta Rockwell version of this saw. Still going strong today. I bought it used and it had been used iin a cabinet shop for years prior to that. I have gotten lots of good use from it and all I had to do was a bit of tune up. I plan to do some upgrades such as a new tension spring with a quick release tension lever kit. I also plan to add a fence to it (haven't yet decided if I want to purchase or make my own yet). I would say that if you can try out the saw and the price is significantly lower than what you would pay new, then go for it.

Doc


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I have sent another email to the owner, trying to set a time up later this week to go and look at the bandsaw. I also asked him if he's had it since new (since he said he's barely used it), what year it was manufactured, as well as where it was made.

He has the bandsaw listed at $200. That includes 2-new blades, and an after market adjustable fence and resaw guide, plus the added dust port and dust collection mounts. He also has all of the Incra items for $350 (Incra Twin Linear Routing System, Incra Jig Ultra, Wonder Fence… includes all manuals and templates).

He said if I wanted to buy the bandsaw with all the extras, in addition to the Incra package, it'd be in the "mid $400s". And since I don't have a router table anyway, that would be a good start towards a nice setup!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Just got an email back from the seller. He said that he bought the saw new in 1999. It is Made in the USA as well. I'll be going to look at it Friday morning.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal Jonathan. Don't wait too long or…............


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, the good deal got the best of me. I am now the proud owner of these items!

It only took a 138-mile roundtrip, $425, and a broken pair of sunglasses. So it'll end up costing me more than $425, but that's what I handed over at the time of exchange. The broken sunglasses came about from me crawling around in the Jeep trying to get things situated… I unfortunately sat on them and cracked one of the lenses down the center.

In addition to everything mentioned above, he also threw in a book of Incra Jig projects. I discovered that when I got home, one of the little plastic screws was broken, so hopefully I can easily get a replacement.

Thanks to my neighbor and fellow LJ, Todd Clare for getting it out of the back of the Jeep and moving it into the basement.

I've already used it too, although I'll admit the first thing I cut with it was rawhides for our two dogs, not wood. I've got plenty of things to use it on in the near future though, so stay tuned.

I'm really excited to use this saw and the Incra will probably be turned into a great router table setup, although that part of the equation will have to wait until after Christmas as I'll be busy gift making until then.

Thanks again for the push in the right direction. Now I just need to sell my HF 14" bandsaw.


----------



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

$200 on that saw is a steal, assuming its in good shape.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, it was in good shape. He threw in 2-new blades, plus an unused resaw guide, plus the couple of dust collection fittings he had already mounted to it. When I got to his house, he had it on a Delta mobile stand and I got excited, but he did not throw that in to the mix.

I don't know how you want to break it down cost-wise per item? I guess if you base it off his original asking price of $350 for the Incra set-up, then I got the saw for $75! Or I gave him $200 for the saw and got the Incra set-up for $225.

No matter how you look at it, I feel like I did well. I'm actually starting a forum topic right now on Craigslist tool finds/scores/gloats/whatever you want to call it.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

A good bandsaw makes the difference. Good luck with it.


----------



## handymansvs (May 12, 2013)

Hello evreryone

I have a Harbor Freight 14 inch Bandsaw sold under the brand name" Denco". I paid $125.00 dollars used. I brought it back to my shop and it has worked perfectly for five plus years now. Recently I decided to convert the bandsaw from wood cutting to metal cutting.

While I have the Denco parts list and breakdown, I did not have a source for the parts. In the course of looking for a parts supplier , I discovered that the Denco 14 Inch Bandsaw was a Delta 14 Inch Bandsaw without Delta Stamped into the sheet metal. All the parts are identical even down to the casting numbers on the major components.

I agree the older Delta machine made in the USA are better machine then those now being built in Taiwan. However, It is very hard for me to ignore my experiances with a 10-15 year old Taiwan built machine that has give excellent performance. Especially when the purchase price for the Delta is more then double the price of a 
knock off machine.

Respectfully,
Benjamin J. "Joe" Browning

I


----------

